# New HED C2 rim arrived.



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Nothing earth shattering. Just reporting that I got a new C2 rim from HED. I ordered it about a month ago and they were on back-order. 24 hole rear, 469 gm. Spoke holes exit on C/L of rim but are drilled at two different angles with respect the the plane of the wheel, greater for the NDS.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*sounds good*

What's the build going to be? I'm getting ready to build some new wheels.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Nothing exciting. Just replacing a worn rim on a HED Bastogne wheel. New spokes too but the same Pillar's as stock.


----------



## Darryl W (Jul 10, 2010)

can't go wrong with the HED rim. builds into a nice wheel.
Darryl


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a set of HED Belgium C2s built up to Velocity Race hubs, 28f/32r 3x and absolutely love them. They are great riding wheels and the 23mm rim makes for a much more comfortable ride, even with 23c tires.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

looigi said:


> Just reporting that I got a new C2 rim from HED.


Does your rim have the new graphics?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

rruff said:


> Does your rim have the new graphics?


New compared to my 2 year old Bastogne and different than anything I saw on their website. One relatively small sticker on each side. The white parts are reflective. 

View attachment 272016


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

That's interesting because your photo matches the ones I've been getting... until recently. I have a couple of 24h C2s I bought awhile back. However, I just bought some 28h rims to pair with them from QBP that have a funky (sparse thin lines) white laser etched logo that goes half way around the rim. It doesn't match at all, and it doesn't come off. 

So... I need to get some 28h that match. Hed has been a real PITA to deal with regarding these rims. No <24h, no direct sales (must go through QBP), never in stock and no idea when they will be, changing the logo without warning, etc. Real nice rims, though.


----------



## emfc (Mar 1, 2006)

I going to build up a new wheelset and I can't decide between the C2 and the Stans Alpha 400, any suggestions?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

looigi said:


> New compared to my 2 year old Bastogne and different than anything I saw on their website. One relatively small sticker on each side. The white parts are reflective.
> 
> View attachment 272016


The graphics on the rim in the picture are not new; same graphics as on my rims I bought a year ago. 
The HED site shows what I think maybe the new graphics.


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

The OP wrote:

"Just replacing a worn rim on a HED Bastogne wheel."

What have you done to wear out a rim?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I just got a set (24 and 28 hole) and they have the new thin graphics not the one s in the picture by the OP.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Pegorider said:


> What have you done to wear out a rim?


Used the brakes.

Label on rim: When I ordered the rim, the sales guy asked what wheel it was for (a Bastogne) and made some comment about the "correct sticker" which I really didn't pay attention to. I'm guessing that they don't want to sell you a rim with a sticker that might misrepresent which wheel it is...like a new model Ardennes LT etc.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

looigi said:


> Label on rim: When I ordered the rim, the sales guy asked what wheel it was for (a Bastogne) and made some comment about the "correct sticker" which I really didn't pay attention to. I'm guessing that they don't want to sell you a rim with a sticker that might misrepresent which wheel it is...like a new model Ardennes LT etc.


Yet, they sell replacement sticker kits online. They have different ones and maybe he just wanted ot make sure you got the ones you wanted?


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

emfc said:


> I going to build up a new wheelset and I can't decide between the C2 and the Stans Alpha 400, any suggestions?


I've built up both the C2 tubbies and Alpha 340s, so not exactly what you're looking for, buuuuuut:

Both are good builds, but neither was perfectly straight in the end. In other words, a small (<.5mm) but perceptible wobble.

Heds were stiffer than the 340s but the 400s are supposed to remedy this a bit.

Heds have been super reliable (1 season of CX so far) but the 340's developed eyelet cracks after ~7k miles. Notubes sent a new rim, this time with nipple washers and the same thing happened. The 400 is supposed to remedy this. I am also big.

340 was flawless as a tubeless wheel. The only problem was installing a tubeless tire decreased spoke tension considerably. This may have contributed to the eyelet cracks. ^^^

The Hed is wider but because of hook shape, the 340 had a very wide tire profile. 

In the end I replaced the Alpha with the BHS 472, not because I didn't like the C2 but because the C2 has poor availability.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

vagabondcyclist said:


> Yet, they sell replacement sticker kits online. They have different ones and maybe he just wanted ot make sure you got the ones you wanted?


Hmmm. The ones I got were nothing like my original stickers nor what I would have selected given a choice. No biggie as I'm not into big stickers and logos anyway. I've only left my old ones on as they're nicely reflective at night.


----------



## Darryl W (Jul 10, 2010)

emfc said:


> I going to build up a new wheelset and I can't decide between the C2 and the Stans Alpha 400, any suggestions?


I would get the HED's if you can. I have built many sets and have had no problems. I have two sets on personal bikes. Can't go wrong with either one though.
Darryl


----------



## emfc (Mar 1, 2006)

HED are ordered and in, going to lace them up to White Industries T11 hubs with Sapim CX-Ray spokes. Can't wait to get these.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

emfc said:


> HED are ordered and in, going to lace them up to White Industries T11 hubs with Sapim CX-Ray spokes. Can't wait to get these.


You left out the most important part. What decals are you getting?


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

I just had Darryl at Wheel Werks build me a set exactly as you've spec'ed. They are very nice. I will be posting a user review here soon. Here are a few pics:


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

I used a hair dryer and took all the decals off. IMO wheel looks so much better without all that Garish Stickers.


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

Eyorerox said:


> I used a hair dryer and took all the decals off. IMO wheel looks so much better without all that Garish Stickers.


They new graphics as shown in my pics are pretty subtle and, I think, are pretty cool looking. They are painted on so you'd better like them because I don't think they are coming off!


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

oldroadie_nc said:


> I just had Darryl at Wheel Werks build me a set exactly as you've spec'ed. They are very nice. I will be posting a user review here soon. Here are a few pics:


Really nice looking wheelset. Did you get a final weight on these?


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

I weighed them with a digital fishing scale with an accuracy of 0.01 kg (crude but reasonable accurate) and they came in at about 1,490 gms. They are 24 front, 28 rear with alloy nips all around. I was considering the Velocity A23 rims to save ~40 gms (and a few bucks), but my previous wheels had Velocity Aerohead rims, and I wanted a stiffer wheel. The HEDs deliver a stiffer and more solid feel, and the 23mm width gives a very smooth (and amazingly quiet) ride. Plus the finish (and the graphics) on the rims is really nice! My old wheels were about 1,420 gms and I really can't feel the 70 gms additional weight. I'm very happy with the performance of the final product, the quality of the build, and the looks.


----------



## Mclennan (Dec 20, 2012)

Great rims, I just wish they would bring them out in a hard ano version, so much nicer a finish than black and silver brake track


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice choice on the T11s oldroadie. That is a solid hubset and I think you will be satisfied with them for many seasons to come.


----------



## oldroadie_nc (Mar 10, 2011)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Nice choice on the T11s oldroadie. That is a solid hubset and I think you will be satisfied with them for many seasons to come.


My previous wheels were build on the H1 hubs. In 5 yrs of service I only had to tighten the bearing adjustment 3-4 times, and replaced 1 bearing in the rear hub. I'd call that essentially maintenance-free. I really like CK components and the R45 hubs would be nice but, for the price and quality, I don't see how WI can be beat! :thumbsup:


----------



## emfc (Mar 1, 2006)

View attachment 272407


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Can someone confirm if the new style decals are removable from the c2 rims?

I dig the new logo just not the huge Belgium wording so would like to remove


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

They don't peel off... and I'm not going to see if I can scrape it off.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

I also got the new C2 rims with ChrisKing hubs. Was thinking of removing the belgium stickers and was googling for anyone who has done so.


----------



## emfc (Mar 1, 2006)

^^^^ Those are sharp!!!!


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

emfc said:


> ^^^^ Those are sharp!!!!


Thanks. My only regret with this wheel build is that I should have used Black Sapim CXs. But I guess I'll get used to it.


----------



## chiasticon (Aug 23, 2011)

@ARPRINCE nice build! i recently got just about the same thing (but red CK's and black CX-Rays). love 'em so far.

regarding stickers, i actually really like them. far more understated than zipp or stan's, for example.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Well you can match your RED CKs with HED skewers + colored bits. 

You can order them at their website but for titaniums (see below), you need to call because they are not available on their online store.


----------



## chiasticon (Aug 23, 2011)

@ARPRINCE whoa! that's awesome. but i just went the non-WW route and bought dura-ace skewers for mine. because they're so incredible that i don't mind the extra ~50g.

that HED carbon fibre bottle opener, on the other hand, MUST be mine!


----------



## Wheel Builder.org (May 22, 2013)

Solid wheelset, absolutely gorgeous, keep us posted how they are doing.


----------

